# Mezzaluna board to match the Nigella Lawson herb chopper



## Inastate (Apr 26, 2011)

Ello there everyone,

I'm in the market for a Mezzaluna herb chopper and I in particular like the look of the Nigella Lawson model. However, I've heard that the matching Nigella Lawson board isn't up to scratch.

Can anybody reccomend a good curved board that would work well with her herb chopper?

Thanks!


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 26, 2011)

I prefer a single handled mezzaluna and a deeper bowl.  For more info you can visit Mezzaluna


----------



## kathrynb23 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was just watching Nigella's Kitchen last night, and saw her use the Mezzaluna, now I'm also in in search for new Mezzaluna for my kitchen as well! 
Before yesterday I didn't even know what a Mezzaluna was! 
Most of the Mezzalunas that I've seen in online catalogues comes with a slightly dented chopping board, I've never seen it in a bowl, so that interesting!
I saw this one Mezzaluna from a brand called Benzar it comes with a dented chopping board as well, but it's double bladed though, and it looks like it would work pretty well.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

kathrynb23 said:


> I was just watching Nigella's Kitchen last night, and saw her use the Mezzaluna, now I'm also in in search for new Mezzaluna for my kitchen as well!
> Before yesterday I didn't even know what a Mezzaluna was!
> Most of the Mezzalunas that I've seen in online catalogues comes with a slightly dented chopping board, I've never seen it in a bowl, so that interesting!
> I saw this one Mezzaluna from a brand called Benzar it comes with a dented chopping board as well, but it's double bladed though, and it looks like it would work pretty well.


The picture above is what I've used as a chopping bowl for years before getting my processor. the mezzaluna I have has a slight indentation in it for chopping I'd have trouble with the chopping bowl and the chopper for the mezz. it's just to deep. Hope this helps I do love my mezz for herbs. 
kades


----------



## kathrynb23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Kadesma, I thought a dented chopping board will work well with a mezz and bowl would be too deep. Like i said I didn't know a mezz was till yesterday LOL! 
The mezz I have my eyes on is double handed with the knobs on either side to rock it back and forward. I dont think this would be ideal for use in a bowl though, but i can see how a single handed mezz would work better in a bowl! Thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 11, 2011)

I could watch Nigella chopping and whisking all day


----------

